# [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Nothing crazy new here... just my 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe 180 that I just picked up and tossed some OEM VW Aristo 18x7,5 wheels onto... enjoy!
PS: I've got a blank front plate cover coming ... already got DV/filter, plan to chip it soon... maybe some other goodies, etc.... but visually speaking its 99% done... for now!


----------



## zatarregaza (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Shaka)*

Yeah, there's not much you need to do to these cars as far as looks go. To me stock is about as beautiful as you can get.
Your choice of wheels is right on. The overall design asks for pure, clean, simplicity. These wheels are a sweet match IMO.
Congrats on the new car!


----------



## CWK (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Shaka)*

Too many spokes for my taste. Also the original design of the TT calls for wheel bolts to be hidden behind center caps. Thus, IMO, the original six spoke alloys or the ALMS nine spoke wheels or RS4 Replicas are preferred for the TT.
The ideal TT wheel would be an eight spoke wheel to match the eight divisions on the perimeter of other metal trim on the TT.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (CWK)*

Actually, I think the Nouvolari wheels are the best for the TT. Wish I could find them OEM, though. These are replicas for the winter.


----------



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Kammer)*

best TT i've seen KAMMER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Kabir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kabir* »_









Why is there a Z in the TT forum. Dude you are anoying.


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Kabir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kabir* »_best TT i've seen KAMMER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









huh??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (tristan325)*

Its about time someone used the Aristos... they look sick!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Shaka)*

Thanks for the compliments. It turns out the Aristo is just too heavy of a wheel for me and I am VERY performance driven. That and the tires were getting low and... well I had a chance to pick up some OZ Superleggera's in silver that will do a good job of matching the car IMO.
So yeah.. as much as I have to agree the Aristos look just AMAZING on the car, they are gone, shipping tomorrow. OZ's will be here today... new pics to come this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: [PICS] :: My 2000 Audi TT Quattro Coupe w/Aristo Wheels (Kabir)*

dude you are really starting to get on my nerves, you have your *** crap now go find your own forum to post in... or does someone miss their tt now


----------

